# [pytanie]mail serwer

## ar_it

Witam,

Mam trochę nie typowe pytanie:

Obecnie korzystam z mail serwera od zewnętrznego dostawcy.

Chciałbym postawić serwer pocztowy w domenie lokalnej : np @aaaaa.lok który będzie wysyłam maile przez serwer od dostawcy ze zmianą domeny na @aaaaa.pl oraz odbierał maile z serwera zdalnego @aaaaa.pl i wstrzykiwał do lokalnego aaaaa.lok (do tego wykorzystam fetchmail'a i procmaila).

Nie wiem jak się zabrać do tematu wysyłania maili przez serwer lokalny i dalej zdalny i do odbiorcy.

Martwi mnie też jak narzędzia antyspamerskie będą klasyfikowały takie maile z podmieniona  domeną.

P.S.

Wesołych świąt i szczęśliwego nowego roku.

------------------------------------------------

Edit

------------------------------------------------

Znalazłem faq zresztą na naszym forum,

pozostaje pytanie dotyczące narzędzi antyspamerskich.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## lazy_bum

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> Znalazłem faq zresztą na naszym forum

 

Link?

A co do klasyfikacji, to pewnie najlepiej zaspamować część internetu i zobaczyć. Przy dobrej konfiguracji nie powinno robić problemu.

----------

## ar_it

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *ar_it wrote:*   Znalazłem faq zresztą na naszym forum 
> 
> Link?
> 
> A co do klasyfikacji, to pewnie najlepiej zaspamować część internetu i zobaczyć. Przy dobrej konfiguracji nie powinno robić problemu.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=56633

co do spamowania,

to ma być rozwiązanie produkcyjne, działające w firmie. także spamowanie i uznanie za spam nie jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem.[/url]

----------

## Raku

a musi być domena lokalna?

bo mógłbyś skonfigurować serwer obsługujący twoją globalną domenę i ustawić w nim przekazywanie poczty do serwera dostawcy (tzw. smarthost). Odbieranie to jakiś fetchamail/getmail.

----------

## ar_it

 *Raku wrote:*   

> a musi być domena lokalna?
> 
> bo mógłbyś skonfigurować serwer obsługujący twoją globalną domenę i ustawić w nim przekazywanie poczty do serwera dostawcy (tzw. smarthost). Odbieranie to jakiś fetchamail/getmail.

 

Ok

Szybki rzut okiem na google i dostałem coś takiego

http://l00natyk.jogger.pl/2008/02/27/smarthost-w-eximie-dla-opornych-i-leniwych-na-szybko/

mam tylko takie małe pytanie:

rozumiem że dany adres email musi być u isp (zdalny) jak i skonfigurowany u mnie lokalnie (abym mógł wysłać maila).

czyli:

mój lokalny mailserver + skonfigurowany plik z ustawieniami adresów email u isp abym przez nie mógł wysyłać maile + fetchmail do pobierania poczty

Tak ?

pozdrawiam

LL

----------

